# أقوال عن المعمودية   ابونا بيشوى كامل



## مونيكا 57 (16 مايو 2008)

أقوال عن المعمودية            ​




+ سر المعمودية هو سر تكوين الأسرة الكبيرة المولودة من فوق المحدد آمالها واتجاهاتها فى الروحيات. 

+ المعمودية هى الماء النابع من جنب المسيح على الصليب . 

+ مياه المعمودية اكتسبت قدرتها على التطهير من مياه جنبك الالهى . 

+ الرب يسوع انتزعنا من عبودية الشيطان بالصليب، لنكون له أبناء وهذا يتم لنا بقوة الصليب عن طريق المعمودية وجحد الشيطان . 

+ جحد الشيطان .. رئيس هذا العالم .. معناه إننا لنا وطن فى السماء وحياتنا على الأرض هى غربة . 

نحن لا نتلذذ بالعالم الغريب ، ولكن لذتنا فى السماء . 

+ نعيش على الأرض ونحن مواطنون سمائيون نتصرف ليس كما يرضى العالم بل كما يرضى الآب السماوى . 

+ أى مسيحى ينسى هذه الحقيقة .. حقيقة الغربة .. يرتبك بأمور هذا العالم ويتلكأ فى السير فى الطريق ثم يضل الطريق . 

+ إيمان + معمودية = ميلاد ثانٍ = خلاص . 

+ الباب إلى المعمودية هو الإيمان ، والختم على صدق الإيمان هو المعمودية . 

+ فى قول الرب من آمن واعتمد خلص ( مر 16 : 16 ) يقع الإيمان من الخلاص موقع المريض قبل إجراء العملية الجراحية . 

+ ولا شك فى أن المعمـودية فى طبيعتها هى عملية أعظم وأخطر من مجرد عملية جراحية .. إنها عملية إزالة واستئصال للإنسان كله وزرع جديد لإنسان جديد. فالإيمان هو إقرار من المعتمد أو من المسئول عنه إذا كان قاصراً لأنه مريض مرضاً إلى الموت ، وإنه فى حالة إدراك لذلك ، وإنه واثق ومؤمن فى الرب الطبيب الشافى لذلك فإنه قد سلّم حياته للرب كلها . 

+ لا مكان ولا مجال ولا إمكانية للفصل بين البركتين الإيمان والمعمودية .. إلا فى خيال المخترع .. والذين يقصرون الخلاص على الإيمان ويجردون المعمودية من أثرها فيه إنما يقصون الجناح الثانى للنفس التى تريد أن تطير فى سماوية مجد أولاد الله . 

+ قصد ربنا يسوع المسيح أننا بالمعمودية نخلع الانسان العتيق ، ونلبس إنساناً جديداً ( كو 3 : 9 ) ، يتجدد حسب صورة ربنا يسوع ( كو 3 : 10 ) ، فنصير أولاداً ليسوع ( رو 8 : 16 ) من لحمه ومن عظامه (أف 5 : 30 ) نعيش غرباء على الأرض ( 1 بط 2 : 11 ) ، مفكرين فى السماء لأن سيرتنا هناك ( فى 3 : 30 ) حيث هو أعد لنا مكاناً حيث شرفنا لنكون عروساً له وملكة له لكيما يشركنا فى كل مجده
( رو 8 : 17 ) . 

+ فى المعمودية يقيد ويدفن الانسان العتيق .. مصدر الكبرياء والحقد والحسد .. ويترك المجال للإتسان الجديد للنمو ، وقد صرنا أحراراً من عبودية العالم والشهوة والقلق ومحبة المال . هذه الحرية التى قال عنها ربنا : " إن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً " ( يو 8 : 36 ) . 

+ نحن ننال إمكانية خلع الانسان العتيق .. بقوة صليب ربنا .. عن طريق المعمودية . 

+ الإنسان الجديد يولد كطفل يحتاج لرعاية .. أى لبيئة مسيحية مقدسة ، وأن يتغذى على كلمة الله وجسد الرب ودمه ، وأن يرتوى بالصلاة وأن يجدد ذهنه ، وينظف فكره دائماً بالتوبة . وهكذا لو كنا فى حالة يقظة لتركنا المجال للإنسان الجديد لكى ينمو حتى يترعرع وينشأ ابناً قديساً حسب صورة خالقه . 

+ عندما ينمو الإنسان الجديد يظل الانسان العتيق مقيداً هزيلاً ضعيف التأثير . 

+ الانسان الجديد يتغذى على السير السماوية .. والانسان العتيق يتغذى على سير الناس والعالم وأخباره وتسلياته وأفلامه وملاهيه وملذاته وشهواته . 

+ الفكر الأرثوذكسى دائماً يضع الانسان موضع القابل لنعمة الله بلا مقابل ، بل ليس لها مقابل إلا الشعور بالإحتياج لها . 

+ الفكر الأرثوذكسى يعتبر المعمودية نعمة الهية نالها الانسان كهبة مجانية من الله بدون استحقاق ، والله  هو صاحب الفضل فى نعمة البنوة ، وفى الخـلاص الـذى نتمتع به . 

+ كما أن حقنة البنسلين التى تعطى للطفل وهو لا يفهم تركيبها ، ولكن يحس بقوتها وبقدرتها على الشفاء ، كذلك المعمودية لا يدرك الطفل مفهومها ولكنه يأخذ بها نصيبه من البنوة حتى إذا انتقل إلى السماء وهو طفل فإنه يصير ابناً . 

+ بالمعمودية أصبح له الحق كابن المسيح فى أكل جسد المسيح المكسور ودمه المسفوك والتمتع بكل أسرار الكنيسة . 

+ بالمعمـودية قيد اسم الطـفل فى السماء وصار مواطناً سماوياً يعيش أيام غربته على الأرض فى حراسة الملائكة ، ورعاية أبيه السماوى .. بالمعمودية صرنا : أولاد الله ، وهياكل للروح القدس ، ودفنا مع المسيح فأخذنا قوة الموت عن الخطية . وقمنا مع المسيح فأصبح لنا قوة النصرة على الخطية . وجلسنا معه فى السماويات 

فأصبح لنا فكر السماء . 

بالمعمودية عبرنا من العبودية إلى بنوة أبناء الله . 

شكراً لك يا الهى من أجل بركات هذه المعمودية المقدسة التى بها .. أنا الإنسان الترابى الحقير الملوث بالآلام والأدناس صرت ابناً وعروساً وملكة قائمة عن يمين الله . 

+ المعمودية هى رحم الكنيسة الحى النابض الخصب ، المستمر فى الولادة يتمخض لكى يحمل كل المولودين فيها صورة المسيح . 

+ المعمودية هى البشارة الالهية لى بأنى صرت مواطناً سماوياً . 

+ الآب لا يقبل أن نكون أجراء لأننا نلنا البنوة مرة واحدة بالمعمودية . فعندما نخطئ نصير ابناء ضالين . 

+ وعندما نتوب نرجع إلى حضن الآب وليس كما يقول البعض أننا نولد ولادة جديدة .. لأننا ولدنا مرة واحدة . 

لذلك رفض الآب أن يقبله أجيراً بل ابناً كما هو .  

+ ماء المعمودية أغرق فرعـون .. ونفـس الماء أنقذ الانسان ( 1 بط 3 : 21 ) عبور البحر " مع موسى " هو المعمودية . 

الطفل عندما يولد ليس معناه أنه سيعيش بل إنه يحتاج إلى برنامـج من الوقـاية والطـعام " المن          جسد 

الرب " ، والماء " جنب المسيح .. أى الصخرة  " ، والإرشاد والقيادة " أى الروح القدس " ، والإيمان .. بوجود الله معه دائماً . 

+ هذا المناخ الروحى هو الذى يعطى الطفل المولود النمو المستمر حتى يصل لكنعان .. والطفل يحتاج للصراع ضد الميكروبات " عماليق " . 

+ العماد والتجلى حالة صلاة تفتح السماء وتدخلنا فى بنوة الله . العماد حالة امتلاء من الروح القدس . 

+ أنا بالمعمودية آخذ طبيعة جديدة معززة ومقواة بقوة .. تفعل فى الطبيعة العتيقة حتى تدخل جواه . 

+ ليغسلنى دمك من جميع الأدران التى دنست حلة العرس التى ألبستنى إياها فى العماد لكى أستطيع أن أتكىء بثقة فى وليمة العرس . 

ألبسنى الحلة الأولى ، والخاتم الدال على اتحادى وارتباطى بك . 

+ لا دخول للمعمودية إلا عن طريق التوبة ، وتغيير مسار الانسان . " توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد على اسم الرب يسوع " ( أع 2 : 37 ) . 

+ نحن بالمعمودية أخذنا كل النعم والبركات والإمكانيات. ونحن بالتوبة ننتفع بهذه الإمكانيات . 

إن الكنيسة تعتبر المعمودية بكل إصرار وتأكيد هى نصيب كل واحد منا فى الموت والقيامة مع المسيح .. لذلك نزف المعمد بالكنيسة كأيقونة حيـة للقيامة ونقـول أكسيوس . 


​


----------



## K A T Y (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أقوال عن المعمودية   ابونا بيشوى كامل*

_*موضوع قيم وهام *_​ 
_*شكرا ليك Marth*_​ 
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحفظك*_​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أقوال عن المعمودية   ابونا بيشوى كامل*

 أ شكرك  أختى العزيزة على مرورك
سلام المسيح يملأ حياتك


مارثا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أقوال عن المعمودية   ابونا بيشوى كامل*

موضوع مهم يا مارثا ..ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## mero_engel (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أقوال عن المعمودية   ابونا بيشوى كامل*

*موضوع متميز*
*ميرسي ليكي مرثا*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: أقوال عن المعمودية   ابونا بيشوى كامل*



dona nabil قال:


> موضوع مهم يا مارثا ..ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .


*
أشكرك على المرور 
الرب يباركك



مارثا​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: أقوال عن المعمودية   ابونا بيشوى كامل*



mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع متميز*
> *ميرسي ليكي مرثا*​



*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك


مارثا*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع روحي جميل ومفيد 
مشكورة اخت مارثا المصرية
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *موضوع روحي جميل ومفيد
> مشكورة اخت مارثا المصرية
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح*​



*أشكرك على المرور أخى كليم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح


مارثا*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 مارس 2009)

*رد: رد على: أقوال عن المعمودية   ابونا بيشوى كامل*



k a t y قال:


> _*موضوع قيم وهام *_​
> _*شكرا ليك marth*_​
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحفظك*_​



*أشكرك أختى العزيزة كاتى على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مارس 2009)

اقوال جميله يا مارثا 

ميرررسى على الاقوال 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اقوال جميله يا مارثا
> 
> ميرررسى على الاقوال
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​




*أشكرك أخى kokoman على المرور

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 مارس 2009)

*رد: رد على: أقوال عن المعمودية   ابونا بيشوى كامل*



Dona Nabil قال:


> موضوع مهم يا مارثا ..ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .


----------

